# Feeling The Weight of your Belly



## biggirlluvher (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm lying down in bed and stuffed from suppertime. When I lay on my side, I can feel the weight of my belly and even the space it takes up as it rests on the bed. I'm not the biggest guy but I've been eating a lot this winter and past holiday season. I'm almost 6lbs heavier since winter and close to 250lbs, which I haven't weighed since last summer. As I felt my belly's weight, it got me thinking of the ssbbw/bhm of the group and how that's what you must experience.on a larger scale.. (pardon the pun). What makes you feel the weight of your own belly?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 3, 2017)

Rolling over is where I feel it.
It takes me 3 moves to roll completely over.


----------



## Buttonboy (Feb 5, 2017)

Rolling over is def when I feel all the weight of my fat belly. I am usually out of breath by the time I've completely rolled over. Pretty soon I will need to pay a team to roll me around. Lol


----------



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

I carry most of my weight in the lower half so I don't really feel the weight of my belly. But it gets in the way and is starting to hang down instead of stick out. The weight is definitely there, I'm just so used to it that I don't notice, I guess.


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 8, 2017)

RealMe said:


> I carry most of my weight in the lower half so I don't really feel the weight of my belly. But it gets in the way and is starting to hang down instead of stick out. The weight is definitely there, I'm just so used to it that I don't notice, I guess.



Your body shape is more a pear than an apple?


----------



## RealMe (Feb 8, 2017)

Big pear


----------



## traceg (Apr 5, 2017)

Definitely rolling over as well , it always takes a couple tries to get everthing moving in the right direction.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Apr 8, 2017)

Getting up out of a chair,takes some momentum.Hubby thinks it's the hottest thing ever.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jun 10, 2017)

Now that I'm pushing 400, I can really feel the weight of it in my lap. Especially when I am driving because I can't really adjust myself &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 11, 2017)

stillblessed23 said:


> Now that I'm pushing 400, I can really feel the weight of it in my lap. Especially when I am driving because I can't really adjust myself &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;*&#9792;&#65039;



Are you at your heaviest now?


----------



## biggirlluvher (Nov 9, 2017)

To expand a bit on the subject, recently with the changes of weather I've had to start reaching for fall/winter gear. 

This week as I was walking, I caught sight of my reflection and was a little surprised by what I saw. The area of my coat/jacket covering my belly was protruding outward. That's never happened to me before. I'm at my heaviest now, 250lbs, but recently noticed my belly sticking out more in regular shirts for work. I was slightly in shock to see it cause my jackets to do the same. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Does this mean I'm outgrowing my old clothes?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> To expand a bit on the subject, recently with the changes of weather I've had to start reaching for fall/winter gear.
> 
> This week as I was walking, I caught sight of my reflection and was a little surprised by what I saw. The area of my coat/jacket covering my belly was protruding outward. That's never happened to me before. I'm at my heaviest now, 250lbs, but recently noticed my belly sticking out more in regular shirts for work. I was slightly in shock to see it cause my jackets to do the same.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Does this mean I'm outgrowing my old clothes?


 
It's a good indication


----------



## Tad (Nov 10, 2017)

Also in part can mean that your shape isn't matching the tailoring of the coat. Sadly most larger sized coats seem to assume that you need that size because you are 6'4" with burly shoulders, the odds are good that the snuggest part will be over the belly.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 10, 2017)

Coats are a pet peeve of mine because they never seem to make them wide enough.
Short coats always ride up and end up on top of my butt.
Long coats do the same thing and finding one that fits in the shoulders isn't hard but fitting around me to where I can button it is.


----------



## TwoSwords (Nov 10, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> To expand a bit on the subject, recently with the changes of weather I've had to start reaching for fall/winter gear.
> 
> This week as I was walking, I caught sight of my reflection and was a little surprised by what I saw. The area of my coat/jacket covering my belly was protruding outward. That's never happened to me before. I'm at my heaviest now, 250lbs, but recently noticed my belly sticking out more in regular shirts for work. I was slightly in shock to see it cause my jackets to do the same.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else? Does this mean I'm outgrowing my old clothes?



To me, it just sounds like you've become a little more charmingly convex, and your jacket is no longer hiding it. Perhaps you might outgrow it one day, but it doesn't sound like you're in danger of that at the moment.

I always wear pretty loose-fitting clothes anyway (for comfort only,) and the only time when my outward curvature becomes noticeable through my clothes are with my pants and especially my shorts, which outline my lower belly nicely.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Nov 15, 2017)

Ive had to go back to larger jeans and everything has gone to my lower half.Belly hasnt kept up as much my hips or booty but I still have an issue with coats like you do Tracii.I need my mouth zippered shut!


----------



## Tracii (Nov 25, 2017)

Glad I'm not the only one that has issues with coats LOLOL.
Its like your butt is trying to escape being covered up by a coat.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 25, 2017)

So far, only when running


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 2, 2017)

Two years ago there was a 5-month period where I was expanding (with help, let's put it that way.) I remember waking up on my back, coming to consciousness, shifting just a tiny bit and the shifting made my abdomen move for a couple of seconds. "Oh, my God, I'm really big!" I thought. I shifted a little more and felt it move again, left to right, and it made me smile. I threw off the covers and tried to get up and it was a little awkward, just not used to it. Feet on the floor, up and headed to the bathroom, passed a mirror and...oh, my!


----------



## JavaRedmountain8 (Apr 22, 2019)

With the weight of my belly i can barely walk anymore so i'm rely on my powerchair to cart my fat body around. Love when I am riding in it and hit a bump my belly jumps up and down and quivers all over the place and i have NOT been able to CLOSE my legs for a couple of years now cuz my belly hangs over the seat and lengthwise is to my knees! I want as a goal for my belly to rest on the floor while sitting!! I think that I am CLOSE to 400 ppunds now!


----------



## Mr. 23 (May 4, 2019)

I'll let you know if I ever get there, but all of the posts make me want to.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jun 10, 2019)

Limited walking distances, planning movements, more effort to sit up and numbness when my belly rests on thighs for too long.


----------



## bubba350 (Jun 10, 2019)

Yep me too. Especially when laying down on my back, it just spreads out. Rolling over and having to adjust it .


----------



## Shotha (Jun 11, 2019)

bubba350 said:


> Rolling over and having to adjust it .



Yes, rolling over in bed is hard work these day. LOL (= Lots of Lard)


----------



## bluetech (Jun 11, 2019)

I usually don’t notice the weight of it, but whenever I am swimming and I get out of the water, the sudden lack of buoyancy makes the weight of it very noticeable.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 12, 2019)

I can't lay on my back for too long because the weight of my belly makes breathing more difficult. 
I have to lay on my side and, in order to feel more comfortable, I have to prop my belly with a cushion. I can't lay on my belly for too long either, it's too uncomfortable.

Bending over is difficult and I can't lean forward too much even with my legs spread. I had to adjust the seat in my car to make room for my belly.

A long time ago I could wear size 32 or 34 pants up to my waist, now I wear size 36 shorts below my belly - my waist is 45" now. I used to wear size M shirts, now size XL is becoming tight.


----------

